# Airmen of the board, unite!



## AWP (Sep 18, 2013)

And do pushups. All of you. If you don't know why you're doing pushups, then do more pushups.

Hang your collective heads in shame....and then do more pushups. Fluter kicks too, you should do some of those today.

Sheesh.


----------



## CDG (Sep 18, 2013)

Dude, I don't think there's enough USAF presence on here to really make a huge deal over today.  The J's are still working on their hair fiber treatments, so they're out.  Granted we are major force multipliers so three or four of us is like a SBCT or MAGTF, basically.   So, what the hell. HAPPY BIRTHDAY AIR FORCE!


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 18, 2013)

My dyslexia was kicking in.  I thought that said "untie".
But anyhow..Happy Birthday Air Force!


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2013)

Fluters... really?

Happy birthday, Zoomies!


----------



## AWP (Sep 18, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Fluters... really?
> 
> Happy birthday, Zoomies!


 
Hooker, I missed a letter but mad props to you for finding that end-of-the-world mistake.



Happy birthday, Zoomies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2013)

I just couldn't tie together the half dozen perverse comments that came to mind at once without shitting on the AF's birthday cake. I'm feeling charitable.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2013)

The BA Community should do hello dollies.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this....   The Air Force is still military; I thought it went contract......

Happy Birthday Air Force once again you can celebrate divorcing yourself from your parent service....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Airforce!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 18, 2013)

Happy birf day Airforce.

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> And do pushups. All of you. If you don't know why you're doing pushups, then do more pushups.
> 
> Hang your collective heads in shame....and then do more pushups. Fluter kicks too, you should do some of those today.
> 
> Sheesh.



Yup, and I are one. Happy Birthday USAF.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 18, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> I just couldn't tie together the half dozen perverse comments that came to mind at once without shitting on the AF's birthday cake. I'm feeling charitable.


 
So, should we start a thread on how to misconstrue sentences that turn into sex statements. Cause that would be kewl!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 18, 2013)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Yup, and I are one. Happy Birthday USAF.


 
Hey bro. Are you doing flutter kicks? Cause if you are, I will do also. After I finish my burger.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Hey bro. Are you doing flutter kicks? Cause if you are, I will do also. After I finish my burger.:wall:
> 
> F.M.



Of course I am. The only problem I have with it, is that everytime I lay down on my back, my Lab starts licking my face the whole time.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 18, 2013)

I was doing push ups a little while back and Bozko bit my arm. So, that tells me that it is not healthy doing push ups. Pasterula, the cat infection is not good to have. Hence, no push ups.

F.M.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 19, 2013)

I think that all TACPs should do two burpees for every year that the Air Force has been around


----------



## CDG (Sep 19, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I think that all TACPs should do two burpees for every year that the Air Force has been around



I'll do it if you do it on the next USMC birthday.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 19, 2013)

HBD AF.
Now go hold hands and sing kumbaya.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 19, 2013)

CDG said:


> I'll do it if you do it on the next USMC birthday.


Sorry, but the Corps has been around for more than five minutes.  I don't think I could do 478 burpees without dying.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Sorry, but the Corps has been around for more than five minutes.  I don't think I could do 478 burpees without dying.


 
Not even if you got a beer after every 50?


----------



## CDG (Sep 19, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Sorry, but the Corps has been around for more than five minutes.  I don't think I could do 478 burpees without dying.



Not my problem, DevilDog.  Are you saying the state of the much vaunted USMC is that they refuse to complete the very challenges they issue to the USAF?


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2013)

In other words...


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 19, 2013)

CDG said:


> Not my problem, DevilDog.  Are you saying the state of the much vaunted USMC is that they refuse to complete the very challenges they issue to the USAF?


Sorry.  We've been too busy fighting every war in American history to take on your gay little challenge.  Though, I'm sure that you could fit in in between TDY's!


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2013)

Hulkamaniacs are running wild and I don't have a stock photo! Response: Air Force.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Hulkamaniacs are running wild and I don't have a stock photo! Response: Air Force.


 
Have you briefed both sides of this debate on Robert's Rules of Orders and the International Debating Society's Rules for  Argument?


----------



## CDG (Sep 19, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Sorry.  The Infantry has been too busy fighting every war  in American history.  Intel guys like me are too busy complaining about dust, heat, and elevation to take on my gay little challenge that I issued in the first place, but now want nothing to do with it because I got in over my head.  Though, I'm sure that you could accomplish both challenges because you're not the kind of guy who has a pink unicorn avatar.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2013)

Point, AF.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh, snap!
Hell, that's a double Z snap!


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Have you briefed both sides of this debate on Robert's Rules of Orders and the International Debating Society's Rules for  Argument?


 
Rules? The rules are:

win


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 20, 2013)

OH SHIT AF bro coming out and swinging for the fences!  You got me dawg.  You got me.  But hey, tell me about how the infantry's been winning wars.  I mean, since you were infantry, right?  Wait, what's that?  You've never BEEN to Iraq or Afghanistan?  Ohhhhhhhh snap dude...check it: while you were folding your cracker jacks over at Great Mistakes, I was rolling down MSR Michigan in a humvee with vinyl doors and sandbags on floor.  You wanna talk about dust, heat and elevation?  Bro you've spent your entire career at sea level!!  I mean, being a hardcore gunner's mate is cool and whatever, but  I nearly froze my balls off standing post at COP Rawah and good old Korean Village.  And I did it again in 2006.  And 2007.  And last year in fine Afghanistan.  And you wanna talk about pink unicorn men?  I'm getting paid by the gov to go to school and learn crap.  Next year I'm gonna go do the same thing, but at the #4 school in the entire world.  You feel so shitty about your standing you gotta be like "LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I'M TACP, MOM!!".  I'm okay with pink unicorn guy.  He's my spirit animal.


I think you can do a few burpees.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Sep 20, 2013)

I think @CDG may have struck a nerve...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 20, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> OH SHIT AF bro coming out and swinging for the fences!  You got me dawg.  You got me.  But hey, tell me about how the infantry's been winning wars.  I mean, since you were infantry, right?  Wait, what's that?  You've never BEEN to Iraq or Afghanistan?  Ohhhhhhhh snap dude...check it: while you were folding your cracker jacks over at Great Mistakes, I was rolling down MSR Michigan in a humvee with vinyl doors and sandbags on floor.  You wanna talk about dust, heat and elevation?  Bro you've spent your entire career at sea level!!  I mean, being a hardcore gunner's mate is cool and whatever, but  I nearly froze my balls off standing post at COP Rawah and good old Korean Village.  And I did it again in 2006.  And 2007.  And last year in fine Afghanistan.  And you wanna talk about pink unicorn men?  I'm getting paid by the gov to go to school and learn crap.  Next year I'm gonna go do the same thing, but at the #4 school in the entire world.  You feel so shitty about your standing you gotta be like "LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I'M TACP, MOM!!".  I'm okay with pink unicorn guy.  He's my spirit animal.
> 
> 
> I think you can do a few burpees.


 
No Point....  whining ad hominem attacks are sooooooooo de rigeur ....  and the Ivy League reference was out of place and late...  Jeez Marine, you need to step up your game....


----------



## CDG (Sep 20, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> OH SHIT AF bro coming out and swinging for the fences!  You got me dawg.  You got me.  But hey, tell me about how the infantry's been winning wars.  I mean, since you were infantry, right?  Wait, what's that?  You've never BEEN to Iraq or Afghanistan?  Ohhhhhhhh snap dude...check it: while you were folding your cracker jacks over at Great Mistakes, I was rolling down MSR Michigan in a humvee with vinyl doors and sandbags on floor.  You wanna talk about dust, heat and elevation?  Bro you've spent your entire career at sea level!!  I mean, being a hardcore gunner's mate is cool and whatever, but  I nearly froze my balls off standing post at COP Rawah and good old Korean Village.  And I did it again in 2006.  And 2007.  And last year in fine Afghanistan.  And you wanna talk about pink unicorn men?  I'm getting paid by the gov to go to school and learn crap.  Next year I'm gonna go do the same thing, but at the #4 school in the entire world.  You feel so shitty about your standing you gotta be like "LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I'M TACP, MOM!!".  I'm okay with pink unicorn guy.  He's my spirit animal.
> 
> 
> I think you can do a few burpees.


 
This is so weak that this acknowledgement of your pathetic attempt at a rebuttal is all the response I feel is necessitated. Maybe after a couple years at the #4 school in the entire world you'll be able to keep up.  Right now, it's probably best you stay on the porch.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 20, 2013)

Scathing, and concise attack by the AF.... must be using a-10's today.....


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 20, 2013)

AWKWARD.

Well I dont have anything witty to say. Mainly because I am a winner. MERICA.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 20, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> AWKWARD.
> 
> Well I dont have anything witty to say. Mainly because I am a whiny egotistical perfectly coiffed and per diem grabbing beyotch. MERICA.


 
there, fixed it for you bro...  since you ain't an A-10 pilot, you deserve scorn...  the other services hate the AF except for the A-10 pilots and ground crews, and some of the TACP's and CCT's that call in the A-10's...


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 21, 2013)

x SF med said:


> there, fixed it for you bro...  since you ain't an A-10 pilot, you deserve scorn...  the other services hate the AF except for the A-10 pilots and ground crews, and some of the TACP's and CCT's that call in the A-10's...


LOL. Everyone loves PR bro. Everyone. 

And if we weren't so good at it, other services would have dedicated career fields to effect their own rescue. As it stands though, we are the only show in town, and deservedly so. 

As for the CCT/TACP/Other BA units vs. other services- there is a valid argument there. Not sure for whom, or why, or what salient points could be made- but hey, argue away! In the end, I am sure of two things- that someone's mother is a whore, and that someone else is a homosexual. Of that I am sure.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 21, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> LOL. Everyone loves PR bro. Everyone.
> 
> And if we weren't so good at it, other services would have dedicated career fields to effect their own rescue. As it stands though, we are the only show in town, and deservedly so.
> 
> As for the CCT/TACP/Other BA units vs. other services- there is a valid argument there. Not sure for whom, or why, or what salient points could be made- but hey, argue away! In the end, I am sure of two things- *that someone's mother is a whore*, and that someone else is a homosexual. Of that I am sure.


Is it strange that I read only the bold part in a Sean Connery voice?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 21, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> LOL. Everyone loves PR bro. Everyone.
> 
> And if we weren't so good at it, other services would have dedicated career fields to effect their own rescue. As it stands though, we are the only show in town, and deservedly so.
> 
> As for the CCT/TACP/Other BA units vs. other services- there is a valid argument there. Not sure for whom, or why, or what salient points could be made- but hey, argue away! In the end, I am sure of two things- that someone's mother is a whore, and that someone else is a homosexual. Of that I am sure.


 
We hate you too...  if only because of your perfect hair...


----------

